# What are you playing right now/going to play in the future?



## pendereckiobsessed

So hello Musicians of TC!
What are you playing right now?
What are you going to play in the future?


With my orchestra, we are playing the 1812 overture, *THE* Hallelujah Chorus and other Christmas stuff for our Christmas concert.
We might play a movement from a Brahms symphony in the future


----------



## Jaws

We are playing show and film music. 

In the future more of the same depending on where we are playing. This week we were playing for London Poppy Day. Next week is a concert,( show and film music) and Remembrance Day for which we will be playing hymns. Then there are several Christmas concerts, in various places and Christmas music usually as a smaller ensemble in shopping centres etc. Music depends on what we are playing for and who might be listening.


----------



## Lunasong

In choral music, I am working on Rossini _Stabat Mater_ and Handel _The Messiah_.
Rossini performance is Nov 9-10, Handel performance is Dec 1-2.


----------



## rrudolph

Orchestral stuff coming up in the Spring: 
Bach B minor Mass
Beethoven Egmont Overture, Piano Concerto #3, Ruins of Athens
Some sort of Broadway/pops thing I don't know the program for yet

With my percussion ensemble:
Steve Reich: Mallet quartet
Nigel Westlake: Omphalo Centric Lecture
David Skidmore: Ritual Music
Dave Hollinden: The Whole Toy Laid Down
Thom Hasenpflug: Bicksa

In 2 weeks I have to do a run of the show "Footloose". Yuk.

Probably some Mozart for Easter. They hired me but haven't told me the program yet. Last year it was the Coronation Mass (one of my favorites).

There's other stuff but I can't remember it off the top of my head.


----------



## OboeKnight

Orchestral: 
Carnival Overture- Dvorak
Danzon No. 2 - Marquez
Dream Pantomime - Humperdinck
Fetes - Debussy
SkyLine- Jennifer Higdon
Dona Nobis Pacem - Vaughn Williams

Band: 
Fate of the Gods - Reineke
Crappy music for state contest...a Karl King march, and 2 other pieces

Solo Lit.:
Concerto in Eb - Bellini
Concerto in C Minor - Marcello
Sonata for Oboe and Piano- Hindemith
Concerto in C for Oboe and Orchestra - Haydn
Assorted Ferling etudes


----------

